# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  READ THIS!!! HGF-1 & Testatropinol

## boxingbean

currently on HGF-1 and testatropinol. (*alternatives i assume) 
i am big on working out and always willing to try new things...after researching of course.. a bodybuilder at my gym considered 
a few supps and gear to me and also told me about HGF--1 in combonation with TEstatropinol

so i looked it up...n after a few months. i tryed it. i have ran cycles b4 and still will!!. and back in highschool i have done lots of supplements like cell n nitro tech..and whey, the usual supps u start out with when my natural test n hormones were raging..and nothing has increases my size and strength in such a short time.

Placebo effect???v anyone have any input on this??

----------


## Seattle Junk

> Currently runnin the GREATEST ish OF MY LIFE!!!!!!!!! any questions?? Comments??? would like to discuss any opinions or personal experiences


What are you saying?  :Hmmmm:  You're on GH and test and you love it? Congrats... Be more descriptive please. Weight, lbm, physique change, etc.....

----------


## Triposinator

Try again....I smoked a whole bunch of crack and still can't figure out WTF you are trying to communicate.

----------


## znak

> Currently runnin the GREATEST ish OF MY LIFE!!!!!!!!! any questions?? Comments??? would like to discuss any opinions or personal experiences


I am really happy that you are Amish. You should post your opinions of your personal experience on another board, at www. Amish pud pulling.com

Thank you very much for running, but you really should walk.

Clarity in thought takes time. 

Practice

----------


## boxingbean

haha dicks...HGF-1.... its a homepathic formula uses by a dropper at 15--30 x a day....same objectives as HGH, but is a natural substance (alternative) stimulates the bodsy ability to digest, absorb n utilize nutrients for muscle growth, weigth gain, relieves muscle fatigue, stiffness, pain, and weakness trembling and weariness. when used in conjuntion with test or training program, effects are simular of that to a HGH or steroid property without effect....hence alternative...

Placebo effect??? i think not...gained 10lbs of muscle in 1month...lost 2% bodyfat measured by trainer, mainly gut and lower abdomen.

possible sides?? mild detoxifying effects of headaches, sleepiness, and lack of energy noticed 1st few days with a person of high toxins. take in extra water for these 1st few days and will subside. no overdosage reported. 

oral. taken 1nce a day, under tongue on empty stomach. hold 1 min, and swallow. or 30mins b4 workout. recommended b4 competition 4-6 weeks prior. 

indicated to improve appetite, promote muscle and weight gain, increase strength and vitality and accelerate recovery. the suggested conditions are best when recovering from illness, surgery, trauma, injuries, or just plain over-work. research revealed HGF-1 frequently had a marked effect on persons exhibiting diminshed vitality due to over exertion.

ingredients in 9x, 30x, and 100x potencies: calcarea carbonica, calcarea fluorica, calcarea phosphorica, avena sativa, baryta carbonica, baryta muriatica, alfalfa, lycopodium clavatum, and thuja occidentalis.

GOOD SHIT. or placebo effect?? waht you think??? i am exp. great effects with it..

----------


## boxingbean

TESTATROPINOL: tablets or dropper

100% natural (....) legal...(...) works great in an interaction with HGH or any growth hormone . adrenaline and estrogen suppressent. homeopathic potencies.

Ingredients: TESTOSTERONE 3C, GROWTH HORMONE 6C, ADRENALINUM 4C, PROGESTERONE 6C and ESTERONE 30c

dropper or tabs....drop underneath tongue until fully dissiolved 3x a day. 30 min b4 workout. one half hour away from food or hot beverage.

potent homeopathic medicine of the highest dillutions*(....) effective most in increasing test and growth hormone. Used in cases of an increase of testosterone and growth hormone would be advantagous, and also in cases concerning reduced sexual function.

there are behavioral changes as well. increase in testosterone may increase aggressive behavior (duh) and physical sides like pimples bla bla bla

----------


## BajanBastard

> TESTATROPINOL: tablets or dropper
> 
> 100% natural (....) legal...(...) works great in an interaction with HGH or any growth hormone . adrenaline and estrogen suppressent. homeopathic potencies.
> 
> Ingredients: TESTOSTERONE 3C, GROWTH HORMONE 6C, ADRENALINUM 4C, PROGESTERONE 6C and ESTERONE 30c
> dropper or tabs....drop underneath tongue until fully dissiolved 3x a day. 30 min b4 workout. one half hour away from food or hot beverage.
> 
> potent homeopathic medicine of the highest dillutions*(....) effective most in increasing test and growth hormone. Used in cases of an increase of testosterone and growth hormone would be advantagous, and also in cases concerning reduced sexual function.
> 
> there are behavioral changes as well. increase in testosterone may increase aggressive behavior (duh) and physical sides like pimples bla bla bla


You sound like a sales rep for this crap!

Oh my! What great ingredients! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## boxingbean

if interested i will post pictures of changes.... day started:

155lbs
5'7
10% body fat
no abs..
more bulk then cut
diet: morning (oatmeal, whey, 4egg whites)
noon (chicken breast, potatoe, egg whites, Greens)
dinner (MEATS, rice, whey, beans, greens, )
dont eat after 8pm... diet will change to a drastic increase in proteins and fibers..

along with this *(supplements include) 
whey
glucomman
flax seed oil
fish oil
CLA
multivitamin
green tea extracts
green tomato extracts
HGF-1 w/ combination TESTATROPINOL

----------


## boxingbean

just givin the info i was given...would u buy something if u werent sold??? haha

----------


## elitezero

i would never spend money for designer supplemtens buy protein and be happy

----------


## boxingbean

no??? hmm....ok...ima go finish it up, and im gonna smack that big bastard up!!

then ask him for sum gear! thatl show him

----------


## groundandpoundpwr21

Sounds like back of the magazine crap. I bet this is the same people who used to or still do make "beast" the anabolic activator. HAHAHA what crap.

----------


## Whitey

Maybe this should be moved to the Supplements Forum...

----------


## Whitey

...or deleted - I'm not picky.

----------


## znak

> if interested i will post pictures of changes.... day started:
> 
> 155lbs
> 5'7
> 10% body fat
> no abs..
> more bulk then cut
> diet: morning (oatmeal, whey, 4egg whites)
> noon (chicken breast, potatoe, egg whites, Greens)
> ...


Your diet sux.

Spare me the pix.

Read more. You are in the right place.

----------

